# [parzialmente OT] facciamoci del male con un sondaggio

## molesto

 :Twisted Evil: 

Dedicato a tutti coloro che hanno intenzione di cambiare pc.

Al fine di un utilizzo del futuro pc con Gentoo Linux, a parità

di hardware 'di contorno', considerando il supporto dato dagli

sviluppatori di Gentoo alla due piattaforme innanzi menzionate,

quale processore acquistereste ?

Pentium 4 o AMD 64 ?

N.B. 

L'intento del topic e quello del sondaggio sono dichiaratamente "molesti".

Sono stati creati  con lo specifico intento di aprire una flame war e per costituire un angolo di sfogo per ogni frustrazione 

quotidiana... eh eh eh   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## flocchini

Mah... ho votato amd64 piu' per simpatia che per altro, non ho possibilita' di mettere le mani su un p4 di fascia alta per vedere in effetti quanto rulli, vedo pero' che sul mio amd64@3200 le cose vanno parecchio bene... Di fatto a parte alcuni piccoli accorgimenti in fase di installazione (peraltro documentati benissimo in puro stile gentoo  :Wink: ) non ci sono grossi casini derivanti dall'architettura a 64 bit se escludiamo problemucci con i plugin dei browser (usare semplicemente mozilla compilato a 32bit risolve tutto) e con i codec video win32 (anche questo risolvibile creando un chroot a 32bit anche se non molto immediato). Certo, su un p4 non hai nemmeno questi piccoli sbattimenti e consigliando un serverino ad un cliente ne terrei conto, ma in fondo io a smanettare mi diverto un sacco quindi perche' non provare una nuova piattaforma almeno a casa?  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Boh! dovrei avere un p4 e un amd64 per saperlo =D

----------

## Cassius.Umbra

Ho preso un amd64 mobile.

E' sto impazzendo con tutti i bugs!   :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *Cassius.Umbra wrote:*   

> Ho preso un amd64 mobile.
> 
> E' sto impazzendo con tutti i bugs!  

 

Tipo?

----------

## Cassius.Umbra

Niente di grave in verità (2004.2), la tastiera italiana che se selezionata al boot non va, il modulo ide che non viene caricato automaticamente (lì sono scemo io, bastava leggere le note tecniche   :Wink:  ) e grub che sto iniziando ad odiare.

----------

## Rulez

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Boh! dovrei avere un p4 e un amd64 per saperlo =D

 

la penso allo stesso modo ...

----------

## Josuke

 *Rulez wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   Boh! dovrei avere un p4 e un amd64 per saperlo =D 
> 
> la penso allo stesso modo ...

 

quoto

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> ma in fondo io a smanettare mi diverto un sacco quindi perche' non provare una nuova piattaforma almeno a casa?

 

Se vuoi provare a smanettare con una nuova architettura, evita x86, no?

Anche se a 64 bit rimane comunque un CISC...

Se ti piace smanettare vai su ebay e comprati una vecchia workstation Sgi o Sun, allora sì che ti diverti...

Per la cronaca, ho tentato l'installazione su un recente IBM iSeries (AS/400), che permette di far girare + macchine contemporaneamente (virtuali e non), e ti permetterebbe di installare linux... Bè, nn ci sono riuscito, ma ad avere a disposizione una macchina del genere e le capacità, allora ci si divertirebbe un sacco...

----------

## molesto

ma si può affermare che amd64 sia meglio supportata?

come giro nel forum leggo tanti thread di problemi di compilazione....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Boh! dovrei avere un p4 e un amd64 per saperlo =D

 

Quoto.

Per favore si può modificare il titolo in qualcosa di più significaitvo tipo "AMD64 vs P4" o simili?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Boh! dovrei avere un p4 e un amd64 per saperlo =D

 

Teoricamente il p4 e' piu' supportato perche' l'architettura c'e' da piu' tempo.

----------

## lavish

SI' infatti... e' ovvio che P4 e' + supportato essendo x86.. che discorsi o_0

Cambiate titolo o mi tocca votare per P4 con il sondaggio attuale

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> SI' infatti... e' ovvio che P4 e' + supportato essendo x86.. 

 

anche AMD64 è un x86.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> anche AMD64 è un x86.

 

Si e no e' un x86-64

----------

## lavish

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   SI' infatti... e' ovvio che P4 e' + supportato essendo x86..  
> 
> anche AMD64 è un x86.

 

e' un x86 se lo usi a 32bit  :Wink: 

Visto che io e molti altri lo usiamo a 64bit non e' piu' un semplice x86 ma un x86_64.. cioe' un x86 con l'estensione a 64bit

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> e' un x86 se lo usi a 32bit 

 

Si ok  :Very Happy:  ma allora perche' prendere un 64bit?

----------

## molesto

già... che senso ha *oggi* avere un processore a 64 bit ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *molesto wrote:*   

> già... che senso ha *oggi* avere un processore a 64 bit ?

 

Questo non saprei pero' avra' comunque i suoi vvantaggi. L'unica cosa e' che ora facendosi una domanda cosi' intel, per la prima volta, e' obbligata a rincorrere amd

----------

## lavish

@ fedeliallalinea e molesto: i motivi sono vari....

potrei dirvi perche' certi limiti fisici con le cpu a 64bit possono essere superati rispetto ai 32bit (non sto parlando solo dei famosi 4Gb di ram..), perche' e' bello provare un'architettura nuova, perche' voglio farmi del male, perche' le specifiche di questa arch sono state rilasciate con molto anticipo e il kernel linux supporta bene l'amd64, perche' la compilazione e' velocissima a 64bit, perche' c'e' un aumento di prestazioni pari al 10-15% in un os a 64bit rispetto a uno compilato a 32bit sulla stessa cpu... ecc ecc 

Nel mio caso comunque l'aspetto "ricreativo" della nuova arch e' stato determinante  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Nel mio caso comunque l'aspetto "ricreativo" della nuova arch e' stato determinante 

 

Piccola nota per puntualizzare nuova arch per i cisc pero' perche' i 64bit sui risc c'e' da un pezzo

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Nel mio caso comunque l'aspetto "ricreativo" della nuova arch e' stato determinante  
> 
> Piccola nota per puntualizzare nuova arch per i cisc pero' perche' i 64bit sui risc c'e' da un pezzo

 

bhe' certo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Boh! dovrei avere un p4 e un amd64 per saperlo =D

 

Quoto.

----------

## n3mo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se vuoi provare a smanettare con una nuova architettura, evita x86, no?
> 
> Anche se a 64 bit rimane comunque un CISC...
> ...

 

Ecco, questo si, che mi intrippa, una bella octane biprocessore come la vedi,  e [OT] qualcuno di voi che ha provato gentoo su sgi ? [\OT]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *n3mo wrote:*   

> [OT] qualcuno di voi che ha provato gentoo su sgi ? [\OT]

 

Io ho provato ma senza successo. Posseggo un O2 ma pare che il processore che abbia non e' supportato da nessun linux solo openbsd ci va

----------

## n3mo

da  Gentoo/MIPS is a port of the Gentoo GNU/Linux and the Gentoo Portage package management system to mips-based platforms. Primary focus is on the Silicon Graphics (SGI) line of mips-based workstations, specifically the Indy and Indigo2. Support is also available for the Cobalt Microserver Qube2/RaQ2 units and the SGI O2 R5000 units.

Che sia arrivato il momento ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *n3mo wrote:*   

> and the SGI O2 R5000 units.

 

Infatti il mio pero' e' un R10000 o 12000 non ricordo bene

----------

## n3mo

 :Crying or Very sad:   ....mi piange il cuore per te....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *n3mo wrote:*   

>   ....mi piange il cuore per te....

 

Si ma se non ricordo male uno era riuscito ad installarla creando una patch per il kernel. Eccola trovata http://www.linux-mips.org/~glaurung/

----------

## calvizia

Ti consiglio di cambiare il titolo del topic, poiche non si capisce cosa sta dentro il post.   :Very Happy: 

Provato P4@478, P4@lga775, amd64@754, amd64@939 purtroppo non con gentoo ma con windows a 32bit.

Anche se quindi non è attendibile per gli utenti gentoo, vi dico che il migliore è amd64@939 ma con ram configurata in dualchannel e con un processore con un mega di cache.

Io vi ho detto la mia.  :Surprised: 

----------

## M4tteo

Non ho molta esperienza con AMD64 però devo dire che con il p4 gentoo va davvero alla grande!!!!!  :Cool: 

----------

## mouser

da amici vari ho provato gentoo su varie architetture (tra cui un p4 ed un amd64)

ora, piu' per puro piacere (forse leggermente sadomasochista) mi piacerebbe mettere le mie dolci manine su un AMD64

.... beeeeloooo ....

----------

## xchris

non mi sembra un sondaggio con molto senso  :Smile: 

sicuro al 100% che P4 e' supportato meglio... per via dei 32bit

amd64 e' nuovo e promette bene ma non tutta fila liscio come sui P4.

Se poi il sondaggio era: chi vi sta + simpatico... bhe altro discorso  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *xchris wrote:*   

> non mi sembra un sondaggio con molto senso 
> 
> sicuro al 100% che P4 e' supportato meglio... per via dei 32bit
> 
> amd64 e' nuovo e promette bene ma non tutta fila liscio come sui P4.
> ...

 

quoto  :Wink: 

ho votato amd64 cmq... e uno degli enormi vantaggi del mio amato procio è quello di aver il ram controller on cpu... e non è poco imho  :Wink:  e poi il logo di un Athlon64 è molto più figo di quello dei P4  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Giangi

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Mah... ho votato amd64 piu' per simpatia che per altro, non ho possibilita' di mettere le mani su un p4 di fascia alta per vedere in effetti quanto rulli, vedo pero' che sul mio amd64@3200 le cose vanno parecchio bene... 

 

Per semplice curiosità quanti "bogomips" hai spuntato con la tua configurazione .... vorrei capire e valutare la possibilità di passare ad un amd64   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Giangi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Per semplice curiosità quanti "bogomips" hai spuntato con la tua configurazione .... vorrei capire e valutare la possibilità di passare ad un amd64  

 

I bogomips significano ben poco  :Wink: 

----------

## n3mo

La dfinizione tecnica di bogomips è:

..quanti milioni di volte al secondo un processore riesce a non fare un ...zo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

invenzione di linus nostro  :Wink: 

----------

